# Installer Linux sur un Mac PPC (Imac G5)



## Cassepipe (9 Mars 2020)

Il s'agit de rassembler les ressources en anglais que j'ai pu trouver d'une part pour installer Linux sur un Imac PPC (celui la exactement)
et de démontrer que booter depuis une clé usb n'est pas si complique en fin de compte. 
Dans mon cas je n'avais pas le choix le lecteur DVD était dysfonctionnel.
A noter que booter depuis une clé usb est aussi plus rapide.

Tout d'abord le *groupe fb* pour les utilisateurs de Linux sur machines PPC : https://www.facebook.com/groups/ppclinux/

Ensuite *il existe plusieurs distributions Linux* pour PPC, les plus notables sont :

*Lubuntu 16.04 *: Cette distrib a le merite d'etre stable et encore supportee jusqu'en 2021 :
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-powerpc.iso

Je recommande la *Lubuntu 16.04 Remix *(dans sa version 2 depuis la semaine dernière) qui est fournie avec les drivers wifi et plusieurs navigateurs qui sont    plus stables et plus rapides. Elle a été créée par un certain Wicknix et elle est distribue ainsi que d'autres variantes sur cette page du forum MacRumors :
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/lubuntu-16-04-remix-updated.2204742/

Pour les aventuriers, il y *Debian Sid *pour PPC mais qui *unstable. *
Wicknix a cependant crée une version remix qui est plus stable :
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/debian-sid-remix-ppc32-ppc64.2221125/
A partir de là, il explique comment installer Fienix ou MintPPC.

*MintPPC* :
"MintPPC is a Linux distribution for PPC computers *based on Debian sid and Linux Mint*. The focus lies on a lightweight desktop environment with a simple and beautiful graphical layer. I chose *LXDE* as it is a great compromise between lightweight and functionality. On top of this comes a beautiful Mint layer and a good set of default programs which is geared towards desktop users."
http://mintppc.nl/

Pour ceux qui ont des *G5* :
*Fienix* est une distrib base sur *Debian* avec le desktop *MATE*, qui est activement développée par Casey Cullen et qui beaucoup plus stable :
https://fienixppc.blogspot.com/
Pour certain modèles, comme le mien, ça ne boote pas, il faut installer Debian Sid d'abord malheureusement : 
https://fienixppc-news.blogspot.com/2019/06/stop-gap-install-for-powerpc-macs.html

Enfin il *Void-Linux PPC, *basé sur Void Linux : https://voidlinux-ppc.org/


----------



## Cassepipe (9 Mars 2020)

*Ensuite pour booter depuis une cle usb :*

Téléchargez l'iso de la distrib que vous souhaitez installer.

Pour flasher la clé usb, téléchargez *BalenaEtcher*. Très léger, facile a utiliser et existe sur Linux, MacOS, et Windows. : https://www.balena.io/etcher/

Branchez le clé usb, allumez le mac, et appuyez sur *Cmd+Options+O+F *et ne relâcher que quand vous êtes dans* Open Firmware* (*OF*) (un genre de BIOS des mac de cette époque).
Si vous n'avez pas un clavier mac, la combinaison équivalente c'est *Win+Alt+O+F*
(et non pas CTRL+... ou vous allez entrer dans un prompt yaboot, ca aura l'air d'etre ca mais ca ne sera pas ca, rien ne marchera et vous mourrez de frustration)

Vous etes maintenant dans le OF, ca devrait ressembler a un terminal avec un fond blanc :
Tapez :

*dev / ls *

Cela va generer une liste de tout le hardware. Regardez dans la liste (espace pour scroller) pour une entree avec usb et une entree disk en dessous. Par exemple:
/usb@b,1
    /disk@1

C'est l'identifiant du port usb ou est votre cle dans OF (usb@b,1) et de la cle (disk@1). Notez les.

Ensuite, il faut trouver l'alias du port usb en question Tapez:
*devalias*

Cela va generer une liste d'alias, regardez la partie usb de la liste et trouver l'entree qui se termine avec le meme identifiant  que le port usb qui nous interesse. Dans notre exemple, l'identifiant du port est "usb@b,1", donc la liste devalias devrait contenir une ligne qui se termine par "b,1", comme par exemple:
usb1     /ht/pci@8/@b,1

Dans ce cas l'alias qui nous interesse est "usb1". Notez.

Il est possible qu'il y ai pllusieurs lignes qui se terminent par le meme identifiants, si c'est le cas, notez la premiere occurence.

Enfin dans OF, entrez (remplacez "usb1"  par votre alias) :

*boot usb1/disk@1:,\\yaboot*

(Attention, il y a des slashes ET des backslashes)

Sur un Imac G5, si vous avez choisi Lubuntu 16.04, pour les drivers Wifi, dans le terminal, entrez :

*sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter*

et

*sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer*

Il vous faudra bien sur ressortir un cable ethernet et branchez le mac a votre box pouvoir les telecharger.

Si vous avez choisi *Lubuntu 16.04 Remix*, les drivers de la carte wifi sont déjà installes.
Cependant, si l'interface graphique est foireuse, comme dans mon cas (J'entre le mot de passe et il ne se passe rien),
allez dans le terminal et entrez :

*nmcli dev wifi *

pour voir les reseaux disponibles. Et :

*nmcli dev wifi connect LeNomDeTaConnexion password TonMotDePasse*

pour vous connecter.


----------



## Invité (9 Mars 2020)

C'est sympa, mais pourquoi mettre 4 liens de ce post dans d'autres, où tes réponses n'ont rien à y faire ?


----------



## Invité (9 Mars 2020)

Tiens au fait :
https://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=380006
la reprise chez le lapin : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/04/21/booter-un-mac-powerpc-en-usb/

Tiens, je croyais que c'était épinglé ici pour l'original ?


----------



## Dear_Cpt_X (7 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour.
je possède un iMac G5 20" Power Pc 2Ghz // 2go ram // 10.4.11.
Pour ma part, impossible d'installer. 
J'arrive bien sur OF puis tape bien " dev /Is " avec espace et les " mais RIEN ne se passe. Juste un OK à coté.
Mon objectif étant d'installer Linux 16.04 remix. 
Peut être Fienix mais quand je télécharge ce dernier, pour ensuite le monter avec Rufus ou Balena, aucun des deux ne reconnait le fichier image.
Du coup, une idée?
Peut être ai-je loupé une étape ?
Merci pour votre retour


----------



## Invité (7 Juillet 2020)

Si il faut bien les espaces, il ne faut pas mettre les "


----------



## Dear_Cpt_X (8 Juillet 2020)

Bonsoir.
Je m'excuse mais je reviens vers vous;
1/ mon erreur était que je tapais i en majuscule et non L en minuscule.

2/

j'ai récupéré le num de partition BSD : disk1s2
après avoir tapé dev/ls, j'ai trouvé l'identifiant de /usb@b,1. Pour moi, c'est ff9a5b10. EN REVANCHE, je ne trouve pas de /disk@1. Je trouve /disk@2 et note ff9d9850 en valeur
après avoir tapé devalias, je trouve l'identifiant de usb@b,1. Pour moi c'est /ht/pci@2/@b,1
 A PARTIR DE LA, TOUT SE CORSE
je ne trouve pas de ligne /pci@xxx. J'en trouve 2 au format /pci@0,f000000
je n'ai pas pu créer un alias de chemin via devalias
je n'ai pas pu vérifier le contenu de la partition, en cas de succès de l'étape précédente
mon imac étant un iMac powerpc g5, je suis totalement dans le noir à ce stade...
Une aide possible ?
Merci pour votre attention et retour


----------



## Cassepipe (12 Juillet 2020)

Dear_Cpt_X a dit:


> après avoir tapé devalias, je trouve l'identifiant de usb@b,1. Pour moi c'est /ht/pci@2/@b,1



Je pense que tu as mal lu le résultat de la commande devalias. L'output de la commande est
*alias* */ht/... *
Ce qui t'intéresse c'est l'alias. Relis bien mon post :  





> ... comme par exemple:* usb1 /ht/pci@8/@b,1 *Dans ce cas l'alias qui nous interesse est "usb1".



Pour info, Fienix prends maintenant en charge toutes les machines avec un G5. Plus besoin de processus spécial pour les modèles IMac avant iSight.


----------



## Dear_Cpt_X (12 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour.
Merci pour ton retour.
Malgré cela, je n'y arrive pas du tout. je vais retenter cet après midi, après un peu de calme...
Concernant Fienix, la procédure est elle la même ou je peux l'installer autrement ?
Un grand merci pour ta patience.
Cdt


----------



## Invité (12 Juillet 2020)

Dear_Cpt_X a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Merci pour ton retour.
> Malgré cela, je n'y arrive pas du tout. je vais retenter cet après midi, après un peu de calme...
> Concernant Fienix, la procédure est elle la même ou je peux l'installer autrement ?
> ...


Il faut déjà installer l'OS sur la clé depuis l'image.
Ca se fait avec le Terminal sur Mac.
Avec la commande "dd"

Le plus simple à mon sens, c'est de décompresser l'image qui est en .img.tar.gz pour la passer en .img par exemple sur ton bureau

Tu inséres ta clé USB dans ton Mac et ensuite tu ouvres le Terminal et tu tapes

```
diskutil list
```
Là tu repères l'identifiant de ta clé, si tu n'as qu'un seul disque dans ton Mac et seule la clé montée, ça sera certainement /dev/disk1, si tu as deux disques et la clé ça sera certainement  /dev/disk2, etc…

Ensuite dans le Terminal tu écris

```
dd if=
```
tu dépose ton image à la suite dans la fenêtre du Terminal et le chemin sera renseigné
Tu vérifies qu'il y a bien un espace après ce chemin et tu écris

```
of=/dev/diskX
```
Où X est le numéro de l'identifiant de ta clé

Au final ça doit donner un truc comme ça :

```
dd if=/Users/TOI/Desktop/fienix-soar-of_3.0-20200426.img of=/dev/diskX
```

ATTENTION cette commande une fois validée par la touche "entrée" efface le diskX, il ne faut pas se planter !!!

Ensuite il semblerait que sur le G5 en Open Firmware il suffise de lancer

```
boot ud:2,\\yaboot
```

N'ayant pas de G5, je ne peux pas t'en dire plus…


----------



## Dear_Cpt_X (12 Juillet 2020)

un grand merci.
décidément, je commence à croire que ce mac à un pb...

je tape : dd if=/Users/Nemo/Desktop/fienix-soar-of_3.0-20200426.img of=/dev/disk1
ET J'OBTIENS : dd: /dev/disk1: Permission denied...

Une idée ?
MERCI


----------



## Invité (12 Juillet 2020)

Quand j'ai testé avant le mini tuto j'ai eu le même problème, mais ma clé USB est naze (lecture seule pour une raison qui m'échappe) essaie avec une autre clé


----------



## Dear_Cpt_X (12 Juillet 2020)

Je n'en ai pas d'autre.
Je crains que ce beau bébé de 20" ne reste sous 10.4.... 

Je me permettrai de te poster une capture de mes résultats pour dev / ls.
Il est clair que j’identifie mal des lignes, c'est sur.
Pour ce weekend, j'ai mon compte.

Merci encore pour le temps accordé.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Invité (12 Juillet 2020)

Essaie plutôt de trouver une autre clé.
Moi, je n'ai pas poursuivi puisque pas de G5, mais la première moitié de la commande est passée, c'est bon signe !


----------



## Cassepipe (13 Juillet 2020)

Si l'erreur est "Permission denied", c'est probablement qu'il faut que tu lances la commande en tant que root (super user). Sous Linux, il suffit de mettre *sudo* avant la commande et ensuite, il te demande ton mot de passe. (C'est normal si il s'affiche pas à l'écran, ça marche quand même) 
Pour Fienix, je l'ai jamais installé mais dans mon souvenir les instructions du site sont assez bonnes. 
Mais donc tu es arrivé à faire une clé bootable avec Lubuntu dessus ? 
Autre possibilité, faire un DVD bootable.
Essaie d'être très précis dans la description des pb et de bien lire les instructions deux fois avant de te lancer. J'ai du mal à comprendre où tu en es et où tu bloqués.
 Je suis coincé sur mon portable donc j'ai du mal à t'aider là mais j'aurais bientôt accès à un pc.


----------



## Invité (13 Juillet 2020)

Ah oui, bonne idée de mettre un sudo devant la commande !


----------



## Dear_Cpt_X (13 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous.

Concernant l'installation de l'image fienix sur usb key, voici ce que j'obtiens, même en renseignant sudo avant : RESOURCE BUSY.
Même en formatant en MS DOS ou EXFAT, rien n'y fait. La clé est en USB 3.0, je suis sous El Capitan et utilise l'utilitaire de disque.

Concernant la procédure OF pour installer Linux 16.04 REMIX, je suis en train de faire des copier coller de mes résulatats "dev / ls".

A très vite et merci pour le temps accordé.

Peace


----------



## Cassepipe (21 Novembre 2020)

Pour flasher ta clé USB avec le. iso utilise BalenaEtcher. Ça fonctionne sur toutes les platformes, c'est gratuit et c'est moins intimidant que le terminal.
(Comme je l'ai indiqué dans https://forums.macg.co/threads/installer-linux-sur-un-mac-ppc-imac-g5.1332007/post-13642237)


----------



## Cassepipe (4 Décembre 2020)

Update : Il semblerait que Void Linux PPC soit la distribution la mieux supportee pour les vieux mac, supportee dans le sens 
ou c'est la distribution qui a le developpement le plus actif et et dans le sens ou les vieux mac sont content de ne pas avoir systemd
a gerer. Debian est activement developpe mais la presence de systemd rend les performances un peu moins bonnes pour les vieilles machines.


----------

